# Building A Kiln



## BassBlaster (Jul 27, 2013)

So I recieved a giant shipping crate from the place where my mom works. I had inteded to camo it and make a deer blind out of it but theres not quite enough room in there to come to full draw with my bow. Now Im thinking it might make a good kiln for drying turning blanks. Its roughly 4' square and about 6 1/2' tall. Should be fairly simple to insulate it and install some racks. Could someone help me beyond that or point me in the right direction to do some research. Im not sure whats the best way to go about heating it and moving air.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2013)

It's pretty simple. Basically all you do is insulate it ,put a DH in it, sticker your lumber in it, throw a fan in it and mount a couple heat lamps. You can get fancy (but still cheap) and put a remote RH and Temp readout. There's some other details but certainly not rocket surgery. Bottom line is you can turn anything into a kiln.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> It's pretty simple. Basically all you do is insulate it ,put a DH in it, sticker your lumber in it, throw a fan in it and mount a couple heat lamps. You can get fancy (but still cheap) and put a remote RH and Temp readout. There's some other details but certainly not rocket surgery. Bottom line is you can turn anything into a kiln.



I was under the impression that a DH kiln was a little different than using the heat lamp and fan method. I guess since I allready have a box that I think will be perfect for turning blanks, I should purchase Darrens plans and go from there. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes well it would be pretty small for a DH kiln but with a small DH unit it would still be doable and be much more versatile than just bulbs and a fan. That will work but with a DH unit too it will work faster which means less defects.


----------

